# Galway



## ilovepink (15 Oct 2008)

hello. im going to galway on a romantic weekend away and staying in the city centre.  im wondering if anyone nos if any nice restaurants for a nice dinner.. also would like to no of any nice bars and clubs
thanks.


----------



## Charlie 07 (15 Oct 2008)

Vina Mara on Middle St is nice


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

Eddie Rockets.... haha ah no

The Cellar Bar is nice, opposite Brown Thomas


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Oct 2008)

Charlie 07 said:


> Vina Mara on Middle St is nice



I'll second Vina Mara. It's pricey though.

There's also a new Asian restaurant on Mary Street called Asian Tea House. It is absolutely beautiful.  It only 100 metes from Shop Street.


----------



## cappamj (15 Oct 2008)

If you have a car there is a new hotel just outside Tuam on N17(approx 30 mins drive from Galway) it's called the Ard Ri..  the food it great, there is usually music in the bar afterwards.


----------



## niceoneted (15 Oct 2008)

I would recommend the following [broken link removed].
four of us went there for a night when we were in Galway recently and it was excellent.


----------



## mercman (15 Oct 2008)

There is a superb restaurant in the Clayton Hotel. Also O'Gradys on the Pier is excellent (pricey) for fresh fish or Kirwins Lane restaurant is also excellent. Otherwise you will get a good meal one of the restaurants in Quay Street or Oskars of Dominic Street. Happy Eating and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Oct 2008)

cappamj said:


> If you have a car there is a new hotel just outside Tuam on N17(approx 30 mins drive from Galway) it's called the Ard Ri..  the food it great, there is usually music in the bar afterwards.



Yes. A 30 minute drive at 3.30am on a Tuesday in November.


----------



## mercman (15 Oct 2008)

And on one of the most dangerous roads in the country. Cappamj - do you have any connection ?


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2008)

McSwiggans or Park House for eating, McDonaghs for fish, you have not specified budget or age bracket
Busker Browns or the Quays are hip happening bars, haven't been to a club in a while as we go to 'late' bars so can't recommend one


----------



## LennyBriscoe (16 Oct 2008)

mercman said:


> And on one of the most dangerous roads in the country. Cappamj - do you have any connection ?


 
I was wondering the same about you in regard to the Clayton. I live in Ballybrit, eaten there a few times and its far from superb.

Theres no beating McSwiggans in my opinion.


----------



## Lollix (16 Oct 2008)

There's a 4* hotel on the road to Moycullen, about three or four miles outside the city, called Menlo Abbey as far as I remember (might have that spelled wrong). Down behind the hotel is an old railway carriage like the old orient express, parked beside a "platform" as though it had pulled into a station, and they use it as a restaurant. It's very romantic and a lovely atmosphere. Not great for a big group, but ideal for taking someone to a romantic dinner. Food was excellent last time I was there, but it was about 2 years ago.
Anyone from the Galway area have an update on this place? I'd like to take mrs lollix away for a nice weekend soon and I'd certainly book this place if it's still as good as it was.


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2008)

LennyBriscoe said:


> I was wondering the same about you in regard to the Clayton. I live in Ballybrit, eaten there a few times and its far from superb.


 
I concur in relation to the Clayton - terrible food and service, anyway it's out of town in the middle of nowhere - sorry Ballybriters just because it's got a Dunnes does not make it somewhere.


----------



## Protocol (16 Oct 2008)

Lollix,

that is the Glenlo Abbey hotel.



Yes, it is on the N59 towards Moycullen and Clifden


Not to be confused with the Menlo hotel.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Oct 2008)

Bronte said:


> McDonaghs for fish


 
McDonaghs used to be great years ago, although in my opinion has gone downhill for a short while now.

I used to love going in, cosy atmosphere, great staff, great food.

Have been disappointed the last two times I've been in.


----------



## Lollix (16 Oct 2008)

Protocol said:


> Lollix,
> 
> that is the Glenlo Abbey hotel.
> 
> ...


 
Apologies for any confusion, it is of course the Glenlo Abbey. I note from the website that the restaurant is called the pullman, does anyone know if it's still as good as ever? Great atmosphere for taking the significant other out to dinner; if the food is still good I'll hit it one of these weekends.


----------



## mercman (16 Oct 2008)

As good as ever. Perfect in every way. Was there last month. It's not cheap though.


----------



## Jock04 (17 Oct 2008)

I can recommend Glenlo Abbey too.


----------



## cappamj (17 Oct 2008)

mercman said:


> And on one of the most dangerous roads in the country. Cappamj - do you have any connection ?


 
I have no connection I do not even live in Galway but was travelling that road a few months ago (did not find it dangerous at all) and had a meal there that my party really liked.
I was not thinking of them eating there at 3.30 in the morning more like 6pm..I was just offering my opinion for what it was worth, will not bother in future


----------



## ilovepink (21 Oct 2008)

hi. cheers for the message back. both people are 25,26.. is this suitable? can u give me directions if possible. thanks again!!!!


----------



## mercman (21 Oct 2008)

Directions to which place ??????????


----------



## ilovepink (21 Oct 2008)

directions to mcswiggans and busker browns please


----------



## mercman (21 Oct 2008)

McSwiggins is at the bottom of Eyre Street, which is just off Eglinton Street. As a guide a 5 minute walk from Eyre Square. 
Busker Browns is on Cross Street and Kirwins Lane, again a 5 minute walk off Shop Street.


----------



## joer (6 Nov 2008)

Just come back from Galway and would recommend Jemelles. I am not sure of the street but it is opposite Mc Donaghs. It was very busy on Tuesday night.( who said anything about recession).


----------



## philboy (6 Nov 2008)

Its on Quay st. If anyone is looking for some good restaurants in Galway, they are expensive enough but worth it. I would recommend either Oscars or Abalone. My personal favourite is Abalone.


----------

